# +P+ Ammo



## SicSemper (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, I recently purchased some of your Winchester Ranger 50 round box of 9mm +P+ 127 GR. T-Series ammunition for my Beretta 92fs. In the user manual it says that this pistol is manufactured to industry specification for CIP SAMMI ammunition. Can I safely shoot these rounds in my Beretta 92fs?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

+P+ is not a SAAMI spec. So if your manual does not specifically address +P+ ammo, you are quite likely voiding your warranty (theoretically at least, much the same way reloaders void theirs.) The 92 is a Military/Law Enforcement pistol, so I suspect that limited use will not damage anything. That said, it ain't plinking ammo and it will very likely accelerate wear.


----------



## SicSemper (Aug 30, 2012)

Says on the back of the box...
"These cartridges are loaded to specifications which require higher velocity and higher pressure than conventional 9mm Luger cartidges. They are designed for use by law enforcement agencies only in modern pistols. Maximum average pressue is 20% to 25% higher (approximately 40,000 C.U.P.) than industry standard pressure for 9mm Luger."


----------



## SicSemper (Aug 30, 2012)

Just call Beretta, they said it would mess up the gun; $47.50 I paid to get a box of 50 rounds of this stuff it ship here now it's worthless


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd be shocked if they would actually cause a catastrophic failure. They are simply harder on the gun. 
Think of it like drag racing your new car. While I wouldn't recommend it as a regular driving style, one friday night at the strip isn't likely to destroy anything. Providing you don't get stupid of course. I'd be willing to bet that agencies that issue Beretta 92s have put +P+ ammo through them without any issues on occasion.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

SicSemper said:


> Just call Beretta, they said it would mess up the gun; $47.50 I paid to get a box of 50 rounds of this stuff it ship here now it's worthless


certainly not worthless, i will give you $10, shipped and shoot it thru my taurus.

i have shot many hundreds of rounds of samson smg ammo without a hick-up....


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SicSemper said:


> Yeah, I recently purchased some of your Winchester Ranger 50 round box of 9mm +P+ 127 GR. T-Series ammunition for my Beretta 92fs. In the user manual it says that this pistol is manufactured to industry specification for CIP SAMMI ammunition. Can I safely shoot these rounds in my Beretta 92fs?


That round, # RA9TA, comes in at 42,000 psi so definitely make sure your gun will handle these pressures.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have owned various caliber Beretta's for years..........I wouldn't shoot that ammo out of mine......and why? If you want to shoot heavy loads, buy a revolver. Why put extra wear and tear on your firearm. If I haven't talked you out of it, I would at least change out the recoil spring, for something a bit stiffer.....saves wear and tear on your slide.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I know it can be shot through an HK, but Sig says "no"


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I won't run +P+ in any gun I own.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SicSemper said:


> Yeah, I recently purchased some of your Winchester Ranger 50 round box of 9mm +P+ 127 GR. T-Series ammunition for my Beretta 92fs. In the user manual it says that this pistol is manufactured to industry specification for CIP SAMMI ammunition. Can I safely shoot these rounds in my Beretta 92fs?


You can purchase Wolff recoil springs in the 15,16,17, 18, 19, 20 pound range and shoot the +p+ to your hearts content, just make sure your pistol cycles properly w/ the intended +p+ round and the higher poundage recoil spring. You would need a steel guiderod swap out as well if you don't already have one. The factory spring is 13 pounds. I use the 15 pound spring and it cycles everything I run through it.


----------

